# Is It Possible To Make Your Weed Smell 10x's Better?



## Grkcrip (Feb 9, 2009)

Sometimes I Feel Like The Weed I Smoke Has An Added Smell.....As If They Added Something To Make It Smell A Lot Better...Like I Can Almost Taste Something Odd While Im Smoking....

What Do People Add To Their Weed To Make It Smell Better? Besides Those Nasty Drops...


----------



## gotkush? (Feb 9, 2009)

Grkcrip said:


> Sometimes I Feel Like The Weed I Smoke Has An Added Smell.....As If They Added Something To Make It Smell A Lot Better...Like I Can Almost Taste Something Odd While Im Smoking....
> 
> What Do People Add To Their Weed To Make It Smell Better? Besides Those Nasty Drops...


whats that you wanna know? how do you want it to smell?


----------



## AJ Toker (Feb 10, 2009)

Dry and cure it properly. Grow a potent smelling strain.


----------



## djritz (Jul 24, 2009)

Grkcrip said:


> Sometimes I Feel Like The Weed I Smoke Has An Added Smell.....As If They Added Something To Make It Smell A Lot Better...Like I Can Almost Taste Something Odd While Im Smoking....
> 
> What Do People Add To Their Weed To Make It Smell Better? Besides Those Nasty Drops...


There is something people are using. Iv thought this before, but wasent sure.. Tonight I just coped like 7gs. Off a last resort, I dident really trust. anyways it was some green bud. I rolled a blunt adn right away i noticed it tasted like they put something in it.. maybe during the grow process like bug spray? or vitimins. something, or maybe it was something put on it right before it was served to me.. 
Right when i got it it smelt extreamly stong. No lie very strong, But the weed dident look like it would smell that bomb. 

I wanna know what ppl be puttin on there shit 2 make it smell like some super dro. tho lol..


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Jul 24, 2009)

Cure. Curing is one of the most essential things to great tasting dope. That and flushing.


----------



## EarlyMisty#1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sometimes the weed I get tastes like shit! Chemical south central, makes you go 'wut'.


----------



## cackpircings (Jul 24, 2009)

They are all right curing is the most essential, but most of all it has to do with the strain&#8230; I grow two different types of weed fruity, and skunky. If you don&#8217;t give your weed the right amount of time to dry and cure it&#8217;s not going to smell as good as it should. Smell doesn&#8217;t make the weed though. I get into it with people about this and it drives me crazy. I have had weed that smelt like God himself came down and made sure that it smelt so good, but it didn&#8217;t get me really all that baked, but on the other side I have had dried up old grass smelling shit that took me to Mars and back the long way. Point is, it&#8217;s all about the strain, drying, and curing.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 24, 2009)

Pour some red kool aid on it...
always worked for me


----------



## Mcgician (Jul 24, 2009)

*sigh*.....


----------



## DSoHigh (Jul 24, 2009)

it's probably some shit to mask the smell in transit.


----------



## nraged (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone farted in my bag and told me it was organic. Seriously though never have heard anything like this. To the guy putting red cool aid on his stuff thats just wrong. I dont believe there is a product to make you weed smell better. Im sure people try but you should be able to distinguish the smell of weed or the smell of some shit that has been altered by cool aid lmao. It is possible you smoke some stuff that smells great but just isnt potent. I have ran across this many times was fooled by the smell and looks but was dissapointed by the taste and the high.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 24, 2009)

Its called tasty puff and alot of people put in on the weed around me. I think it takes like crap and have had to stop people from putting it on there shit. Tasty puff make some many flavors its just to hard to keep up with. That about it for flavoring of weed. Or orange peels when drying to give a better aroma.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 24, 2009)

if it tastes real bad but smells good it probally wasnt flushed. just my opinion. tastypuff? never heard of it, i'd stop people from putting it on my weed too, its perfect just the way god made it. (lmao, religion is funny)


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.tastypuff.com/


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 24, 2009)

cotton mouth candy? thats funny as hell. lmao


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jul 24, 2009)

I would never use the stuff because I enjoy the taste of mother nature in my mouth. Crazy names for a crazy company.


----------



## KP2 (Jul 24, 2009)

iron is a flavor enhancer.


----------



## stoned1 (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah kool-aid that will work.yeah right


----------



## DSoHigh (Jul 24, 2009)

what I before harvest you flushed with red kool aid instead of water?? LOL would it add flavor or kill the precious girls?


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 24, 2009)

theres shitty tasty puff


----------



## Drop4With20 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've heard of people adding bubblegum flavored drops to bubblegum kush, same with all the fruit strains.


----------



## omikilla (Mar 26, 2010)

its called skunk spray, u just sppray sum on bud n it smells like sum crazy kush


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 26, 2010)

omikilla said:


> its called skunk spray, u just sppray sum on bud n it smells like sum crazy kush


 it makes me sad if it really exists, lol, cuz you know the only one who would do it is someone trying to sell or re-sell weed(probally pretty crappy stuff, but even if it is decent its still just a ploy to charge more money than its worth) as bomb as hell shit.


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 26, 2010)

i wonder if there is a way to just add a little smell or flavor to the buds, not because it dosnt taste damm good to begin with but just because, i was actually told that having a glass of water in the room with the plants helps the ph or something, and i can see that its ridding the room of little bugs, so i put some of those flavored drops in the water, now the water smells srongly like the drops, it hasnt brough about more bugs so i am ok there, with the fan blowing i am trying to see if maybe with the added smell to the room the plants may absorb it a little


----------



## LegalizeFreedom (Mar 26, 2010)

There is these drops called TASTEY PUFFS, you add it on the weed and it makes it taste like the flavor it says on the bottle but it also has a harsh chemical taste and its flammable. Its very gross... I tried it once and threw it out... This may be what your getting in your bags.. Google Tastey Puff Drops i'm sure you can find it...

http://www.tastypuff.com/ heres a link.... DON'T EVER BUY IT!!!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 26, 2010)

im pretty sure they wont *absorb the smell*. lol but you can try it if you want, let us know how it goes if you do try. and having a cup of water in the room will not effect the ph, it effects the humidity. for flowering you want low humidity. what kind of bugs? you need to fight and totally destroy the infestation ASAP, otherwise things are not gonna go good for you, have you ever smoked bugs or their eggs b4? I havent but i cant imagine it being very pleasent.


----------



## Weerdoe (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, every time i come on here i see someone asking a question that has nothing but inexperience OR lazydumbunresearched written all over it, this is not one of those questions but some of the answers are comical/retarded. First of all, look it up(on more than a forum, and from multiple sources before you just believe or go spouting off... makes some look dumb. Alright, what causes the aroma and taste of marijuana are called Terpenes, they are oils produced by plants, 103 can be found/occur in marijuana, the amounts of these oils produced by each individual plant is what gives it, its taste/smell. The adding of anything from kool aid, to soda, to molasses to sea water,, is only changing the actual taste or smell because you are giving the plant the ability to produce more of whatever specific Terpenes it can out of the nutrients you give it. If you add oranges, lemons or whatever to your pot it is not absorbing the oder/taste the molecules that are causing the aroma are stuck to your weed. SOOOO,, I guess what i do to make my shit/pot smell 10X better is give it respect enough to research a bit on my strain(if you go bag seed your just fuckin off anyways so disregard everything), give the plant a full spectrum of nutrients and minerals not just npk and a few trace elements. Hopefully this will bring out the best in my pot and i won't need Koolaid.lol sorry for the lecture


----------



## brownsfan0187 (May 29, 2011)

These people r right...its not the curing. u guys already have highgrade strands. its the mexican we r talkin about. theres something people r spraying onit. i cant figure it out either. but im researchin will keep every1 posted.


----------



## BigGMoney (May 29, 2011)

AJ Toker said:


> Dry and cure it properly. Grow a potent smelling strain.


this sums it up


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 29, 2011)

DSoHigh said:


> what I before harvest you flushed with red kool aid instead of water?? LOL would it add flavor or kill the precious girls?


Dude when you harvest you are killing the precious girls.... I'd watch out for mold when dumping sugary water on your buds


----------



## BklynPrototype (Jan 23, 2012)

The best way its letting nature to take its course, (DONT ADD ANYTHING TO THE WEED PLEASE, YOU HURTING YOURSELF AND OTHERS). MOST of the cannabis plants comes with their distinctive aroma and flavor...even bag seed, its just the way you deal with it, dry it and cured. You can have, grandaddy, sour kush/diesel, lemon kush, strawberry haze, cotton candy, bubble gum, pineapple express and if you don't dry and cure properly you can say good bye to all the first impression and top shelf bud. Aroma and flavor are second to none and a luxury too, who cares if the bud stinks good or bad. Its the resin THC that you must worry on how NOT to destroy it. In the beginning I was so naive drying and curing....couldn't get it right, with heavy strains too, try lots of things to the point of confusion. Lots of research, forums contradicting with eachother and reading books with different methods, drove me nuts. All expert growers have their methods, you just gotta pick what works for you out each one of them. Practice, practice, practice. It all depends how serious you are about your harvest. After doing it more than 10 times you'll get it right! :')


----------



## leomguarita (Dec 20, 2013)

BklynPrototype said:


> The best way its letting nature to take its course, (DONT ADD ANYTHING TO THE WEED PLEASE, YOU HURTING YOURSELF AND OTHERS). MOST of the cannabis plants comes with their distinctive aroma and flavor...even bag seed, its just the way you deal with it, dry it and cured. You can have, grandaddy, sour kush/diesel, lemon kush, strawberry haze, cotton candy, bubble gum, pineapple express and if you don't dry and cure properly you can say good bye to all the first impression and top shelf bud. Aroma and flavor are second to none and a luxury too, who cares if the bud stinks good or bad. Its the resin THC that you must worry on how NOT to destroy it. In the beginning I was so naive drying and curing....couldn't get it right, with heavy strains too, try lots of things to the point of confusion. Lots of research, forums contradicting with eachother and reading books with different methods, drove me nuts. All expert growers have their methods, you just gotta pick what works for you out each one of them. Practice, practice, practice. It all depends how serious you are about your harvest. After doing it more than 10 times you'll get it right! :')



Ok, after all that, what method worked better for you ? Whats the top 5 things to keep under control while curing ?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 20, 2013)

goddamnit. they're are pages of how to cure properly on this site and others. Must we hold everyone's goddamn hands?

Smells are based on genetics and how one handles the dry and cure. That's it, not fruit rinds, or adding anything. if you are doing those things, you are doing it wrong


----------



## richard26 (Jan 22, 2015)

they spray the plants with amonia to pass the borders from sniffer dogs and amonia takes the smell of weed away plus its really bad to smoke


----------



## happybudfarms (Apr 2, 2016)

LMAO First, that ammonia smell in weed is one of the fist stages of a type of weed mold that's not seen to the naked eye. It will be found in many products that have been improperly packaged w/o being completely dried and properly cured. It's very common in mexi brick weed because this type of bulk product is often expanded from a brick by steaming, and then it's re-dried. When any part of these processes are rushed or not done just right, it will create that ammonia smell, even in the very best No Ca product. Many hundreds of pounds of even the very best bud will be turned into "ammonia smelling shit" by those that still know little to nothing about how any of this process works.
Second, like "TonightYou" so kindly puts it, this is a mute point.
It takes years, hell decades of dedicated hands on hard work and experience, with great attention to every last detail, not to mention lots of cash and time to burn, to be capable of consistently achieving even small amounts of the very top shelf bud.
***Crazy amounts of money are being spent on all types of shortcuts to the process*** Often seen anywhere with Seeds, Nutrients and all types of Grow Gear. All of which are "still to this very day" almost impossible to achieve w/o decades of experience. That's one of the things that I've always loved about growing weed. Really Great Bud just doesn't grow itself, and the very best bud is still just as difficult to produce or even find as it ever was. Sure anyone can grow weed, but really great weed is a whole different story. 
It's like asking: How do I turn Boons Farm into Doneperion?
Sure, there will always be someone somewhere trying to pass off Boons Farm as Doneperion, but it will still be Boons Farm and real Doneperion will still be just as expensive.


----------



## ISK (Apr 2, 2016)

spray your plants with Mountain Dew, it will look better and taste so good


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 2, 2016)

Reading this thread makes me feel so much better I'm growing my own. The things people try to do to make an already awesome plant better.


----------



## Resinhound (Apr 2, 2016)

Dont adulterate your plants guys...if you want to bring out the full flavor and smell of the strain,concentrate on your nutrient profile instead.Sulfates like magnesium sulfate or potassium sulfate in late flower will really bring out the oil and aromas.Dont drown your plants in P and run reasonable nutrient concentrations.Doing these things will bring out the best the genetics of your plant has to offer.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally something I can comment on. I'm a noob and just started my first grow but I've been smoking for years and as you see, a chef. I look at weed like I do wine. Reds whites rosés, indicas sativas hybrids. Like wines it's about flavor and aroma profiles, cultivation, curing...
Why alter that? It's the essence of the plant. 
Philistines.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 8, 2017)

Note to my future self....

pro tips:


*choose the right strain*: skunk, cheese and diesel are the stronger smelling strains. crosses of these strains are often funky also. check http://en.seedfinder.eu/ and find those strains, and look for their offspring.
*leave the buds attached to the stem while drying*: leaving the buds attached to the stem lets the juices and terpines drain from the stems into the buds while drying.
*dryin*g: keep temps around 75* f, humidity around 50%. run a fan in the room 24 hrs a day - make sure it is NOT aiming directly at your buds. air circulation helps prevent mold while drying.
*Let the buds FULLY dry before curing*: 7 days drying is sufficient in order to let the outsides of the buds fully dry. break the buds off of the stem into smaller more manageable buds. if you are not able to simply snap the buds off of the stem - without scissors - then they are not dry enough. let them dry for another day and try again.

bonus tip:
this is how you make you weed look and smell like LOUD

*DRY trimming is better than WET trimming*: leave the fan leaves and smaller bud leaves in tact before cutting the plant into smaller branches for hanging. hang the branches for 7-10 days. trim the fan leaves and material off once the plant has FULLY dried. break the buds off of the branches. cure.
*use a bud trimmer instead of trimming with scissors*: once the bud has fully dried, break it into smaller buds and use a bud trimmer such as: https://www.google.com/search?num=100&newwindow=1&q=ipower+herb+trimmer&oq=ipower+herb+trimmer 

pics will follow if requested.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 8, 2017)

You could always rub it on your starfish... I've heard that not only masks the normal weed smell. But will also get you about a pound if you do it to every bud.


----------



## Lachrymology (Jun 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You could always rub it on your starfish... I've heard that not only masks the normal weed smell. But will also get you about a pound if you do it to every bud.


Facts. All you little thug kids on here spouting bullshit listen to this man. Rub your herb on your shit pussy and it will smell daaaaaank


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 9, 2017)

Spittn4cash said:


> bonus tip:
> this is how you make you weed look and smell like LOUD
> 
> *DRY trimming is better than WET trimming*: leave the fan leaves and smaller bud leaves in tact before cutting the plant into smaller branches for hanging. hang the branches for 7-10 days. trim the fan leaves and material off once the plant has FULLY dried. break the buds off of the branches. cure.
> *use a bud trimmer instead of trimming with scissors*: once the bud has fully dried, break it into smaller buds and use a bud trimmer such as: https://www.google.com/search?num=100&newwindow=1&q=ipower+herb+trimmer&oq=ipower+herb+trimmer



Mmm. We all have opinions....


----------



## Stoops (Sep 9, 2017)

I had a friend who sold reggie. He would put it in a jar with a candle. One "flavor" he made was lemon reggie. People bought it up like crazy


----------



## Stevowavey (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow the dumb responses here hurt my head. The man asked a question and all you retards only saying Don’t do that. Cure it properly. Lol u guys 6 years old? Answer the god damn question save your morals for someone asking for it. To answer your question. YES there is 100 an extract spray people put on lower grades to increase its smell taste and potency. I promise you a regular man/woman like yourself will never get access to this. This is the money spray, people with this will never share or expose how it’s made. But it’s a few sprays into a pound and in like 3 hours it is smelling crazyyyyy. Honestly I won’t share the name of the spray because of the children on this board. But I can tell you it is NOT CHEAP. It literally makes a 1000$ pound into a 1600$ easy... goal is finding the best looking weed at the cheapest price . Enhance it. Then we sell it. It has to do with the terpenes and stuff so again the children saying “ohh don’t spray shit on my stuff “ blah blah it’s literally enhancing it with the same active ingredients in any strain. More than 50% of you get weed that’s sprayed with this and you have no idea. You would never know. But the big boys in the game some have even retired from selling flowers to simply charging to enhance other people’s strain. You can also do this to really really good ones and it makes it EXCEPTIONAL. But to answer ur question as no one did above. YES THERE IS A SPRAY FOR THIS. No you will never get access to it. And it is not bad for you or your weed, it’s actually like adding a extra shot to your liquor drink. If you don’t have the answer don’t respond. I don’t care if you think u would punch someone for giving it to you. That don’t answer shit. And u wouldn’t even know so jus shhh.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2020)

Stevowavey said:


> Wow the dumb responses here hurt my head. The man asked a question and all you retards only saying Don’t do that. Cure it properly. Lol u guys 6 years old? Answer the god damn question save your morals for someone asking for it. To answer your question. YES there is 100 an extract spray people put on lower grades to increase its smell taste and potency. I promise you a regular man/woman like yourself will never get access to this. This is the money spray, people with this will never share or expose how it’s made. But it’s a few sprays into a pound and in like 3 hours it is smelling crazyyyyy. Honestly I won’t share the name of the spray because of the children on this board. But I can tell you it is NOT CHEAP. It literally makes a 1000$ pound into a 1600$ easy... goal is finding the best looking weed at the cheapest price . Enhance it. Then we sell it. It has to do with the terpenes and stuff so again the children saying “ohh don’t spray shit on my stuff “ blah blah it’s literally enhancing it with the same active ingredients in any strain. More than 50% of you get weed that’s sprayed with this and you have no idea. You would never know. But the big boys in the game some have even retired from selling flowers to simply charging to enhance other people’s strain. You can also do this to really really good ones and it makes it EXCEPTIONAL. But to answer ur question as no one did above. YES THERE IS A SPRAY FOR THIS. No you will never get access to it. And it is not bad for you or your weed, it’s actually like adding a extra shot to your liquor drink. If you don’t have the answer don’t respond. I don’t care if you think u would punch someone for giving it to you. That don’t answer shit. And u wouldn’t even know so jus shhh.



Only a moron would spray shit on their weed to increase the smell. Anyone selling shit weed like that should be taken out behind the barn and beat senseless. 

And why the hell are you reviving some ten year old thread that you yourself says is full of nothing but dumb responses with your's in the number 1 position? Thanks for the early morning laugh.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 1, 2020)

Stevowavey said:


> Wow the dumb responses here hurt my head. The man asked a question and all you retards only saying Don’t do that. Cure it properly. Lol u guys 6 years old? Answer the god damn question save your morals for someone asking for it. To answer your question. YES there is 100 an extract spray people put on lower grades to increase its smell taste and potency. I promise you a regular man/woman like yourself will never get access to this. This is the money spray, people with this will never share or expose how it’s made. But it’s a few sprays into a pound and in like 3 hours it is smelling crazyyyyy. Honestly I won’t share the name of the spray because of the children on this board. But I can tell you it is NOT CHEAP. It literally makes a 1000$ pound into a 1600$ easy... goal is finding the best looking weed at the cheapest price . Enhance it. Then we sell it. It has to do with the terpenes and stuff so again the children saying “ohh don’t spray shit on my stuff “ blah blah it’s literally enhancing it with the same active ingredients in any strain. More than 50% of you get weed that’s sprayed with this and you have no idea. You would never know. But the big boys in the game some have even retired from selling flowers to simply charging to enhance other people’s strain. You can also do this to really really good ones and it makes it EXCEPTIONAL. But to answer ur question as no one did above. YES THERE IS A SPRAY FOR THIS. No you will never get access to it. And it is not bad for you or your weed, it’s actually like adding a extra shot to your liquor drink. If you don’t have the answer don’t respond. I don’t care if you think u would punch someone for giving it to you. That don’t answer shit. And u wouldn’t even know so jus shhh.


Welcome.. New member. 
First post even. You have potential


----------



## WutraSMASTA (Jan 21, 2021)

Grkcrip said:


> Sometimes I Feel Like The Weed I Smoke Has An Added Smell.....As If They Added Something To Make It Smell A Lot Better...Like I Can Almost Taste Something Odd While Im Smoking....
> 
> What Do People Add To Their Weed To Make It Smell Better? Besides Those Nasty Drops...


Hell yeah I usually buy MISURA Dolcesenza Biscuits (best biscuits to eat when high) and once you rip the cookies they come in 4 white bags and when you open that bag it blasts you with a great smell so i put some nugs in it fast and close it up before room air gets into it and makes the bag not have a smell anymore but do not put more than 2-3 grams cause the weed wont attract the smell of the bag. It also makes it taste better so if you are not blessed with some top shelf then put mids into it. Shoutout @zerose23 on instagram he put me onto this


----------



## WutraSMASTA (Jan 21, 2021)




----------

